# Official Practice Thread for Posting Pictures



## mudbug (Feb 10, 2007)

two questions


----------



## mudbug (Feb 10, 2007)

*bigger size*

I hope


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 10, 2007)

Miss Mud...

You don't look fat at all....


----------



## mudbug (Feb 10, 2007)

right answer, Uncle Bob!  Surely you are a highly intelligent man.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 10, 2007)

Uncle Bob a Wise Old Owl...

Been around many, many council fires...


----------



## mudbug (Feb 10, 2007)

please teach young braves your wisdom


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 10, 2007)

Young braves...hard-headed....have to learn on their on...Maybe best that way...


----------



## mudbug (Feb 10, 2007)

that way many young braves live alone in teepee


----------



## MJ (Feb 10, 2007)

Good job Mud! Is this the official practice thread for pics?


----------



## mudbug (Feb 10, 2007)

Why not, MJ?  (you can re-name it if you want)

I hereby declare this thread open for practicers like me!  

Post all your flubs and successes here until we believe we are ready to stride confidently into the other threads with our newfound skills.

Nobody will point fingers and laugh, or MJ will come and getcha!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 10, 2007)

mudbug said:
			
		

> that way many young braves live al
> one in teepee


 

They learn fast enough...without counsel from Uncle Bob


----------



## redkitty (Feb 10, 2007)

I wanna practice tooo!  What do you think of my little friend??


----------



## mudbug (Feb 10, 2007)

I think the makeup is a little much for someone so young.  Please tell her mother, redkitty.

(great shot!)


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 10, 2007)

Miss Kitty...

Little friend has been drinking way to much bourbon...dats a fact!!!!
Big red eyes a dead give-a-way.


----------



## philly29 (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## MJ (Feb 10, 2007)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Why not, MJ? (you can re-name it if you want)
> 
> I hereby declare this thread open for practicers like me!
> 
> ...


Great idea Mud! Do you think we should move it to the forum help and idea's? It would stay on top longer and I can leave a redirect over here. Lemme know what you want.


----------



## mudbug (Feb 10, 2007)

do it!  I'm trying to post more pics and flubbing it, so let's get out of the way here.


----------



## redkitty (Feb 10, 2007)

Yes, that little guy had been hittin the bottle hard today.  This is his neighbor, who seems to be very relaxed sitting in his little flower!!  I think hes sober too...


----------



## Franca (Feb 10, 2007)

OK, I'll play! Here are my beloved kitties:


----------



## Franca (Feb 10, 2007)

And the love of my life (after my DH, of course):


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 10, 2007)

redkitty said:
			
		

> Yes, that little guy had been hittin the bottle hard today. This is his neighbor, who seems to be very relaxed sitting in his little flower!! I think hes sober too...


 
I dunno Miss Kitty...it seems to have a sheepish sorta look to it...Looks kinda like a Wine-o...witha hint of a grin...


----------



## babyhuggies (Feb 10, 2007)

okay my turn.I've tried this before with no luck...
once again no luck.I always get the message my file exceeds the forum's limit of 400.0kb. how do i make my file (pic) smaller? any help would be great


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 10, 2007)

babyhuggies said:
			
		

> okay my turn.I've tried this before with no luck...
> once again no luck.I always get the message my file exceeds the forum's limit of 400.0kb. how do i make my file (pic) smaller? any help would be great



Click here and check out Post #10 - the post numbers are at the upper right of each post.


----------



## babyhuggies (Feb 10, 2007)

thank you very much i will give it a try


----------



## babyhuggies (Feb 10, 2007)

can she ever get the hang of it folks----


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 10, 2007)

I do believe she got the hang of it!!!!!!!!


----------



## babyhuggies (Feb 10, 2007)

well i thought so, but my second attempt  came  out why to big ---the thread pics of people oon this forum atarted by clutch....guess i have to go back and reread the steps again....


----------



## subfuscpersona (Feb 11, 2007)

*attaching a photo to a post vs. linking to it in a post*

I've noticed that you can directly upload a photo from your personal computer as part of a post to DC.  It becomes an attachment that is part of your post.

This seems easier than uploading your photo(s) to an alternative web site and then linking to it in your post.

I wonder if an admin could explain the pros and cons of each approach? 

For example, I'm assuming that an uploaded image that's _attached_ to your post will never "disappear" from your DC post- this would be a definite plus. On the other hand, you don't appear to be able to "reuse" photos that were attached in one post in a subsequent post - this is kinda a minus.

Inquiring minds plus the idly curious want to know...


----------



## YT2095 (Feb 11, 2007)

testing...






Oooops, Overcooked me thinks!


----------



## Buck (Feb 11, 2007)

What the heck is that, YT?  I can't quite get it.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 11, 2007)

First Try....Excellent instructions!!!!


----------



## redkitty (Feb 11, 2007)

UncleBob!  Is that you?!?!?!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 11, 2007)

Larger this time..
?



Aw..Him got bo bo on tumb


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 11, 2007)

redkitty said:
			
		

> UncleBob! Is that you?!?!?!


 
Miss Kitty...

Yep that would be me!

Last summer I think


----------



## Poutine (Feb 11, 2007)

Here is a photo of my new nephew. 



Now I want to try to see if I can do different sizes. 
<a href="http://img254.imageshack.us/my.php?image=vicwithbearvf0.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img254.imageshack.us/img254/6343/vicwithbearvf0.th.jpg" border="0" alt="Free Image Hosting at www.ImageShack.us" /></a>


----------



## Poutine (Feb 11, 2007)

[/URL]
let's try this different size thing again

so my different size attempts don't seem to be working
how do you do different sizes?


----------



## Poutine (Feb 11, 2007)

trying again




it worked


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 11, 2007)

Here's my stab at it.
Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Buck (Feb 11, 2007)

Please, Goodweed, a bit more modesty!  This is a family oriented site!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 11, 2007)

Buck said:
			
		

> Please, Goodweed, a bit more modesty!  This is a family oriented site!



Didja ever see that picture of a roasted chicken with bikini tan-lines?  I nearly nusted a gut.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Buck (Feb 11, 2007)




----------



## Katie H (Feb 11, 2007)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> Didja ever see that picture of a roasted chicken with bikini tan-lines?  I nearly busted a gut.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North



Oh, so yours is completely in the nude?!  

Ahhh......(running away and covering eyes)


----------



## MJ (Feb 11, 2007)

subfuscpersona said:
			
		

> I've noticed that you can directly upload a photo from your personal computer as part of a post to DC. It becomes an attachment that is part of your post.
> 
> This seems easier than uploading your photo(s) to an alternative web site and then linking to it in your post.
> 
> ...


The good thing about using imageshack or other hosts is - they store the pic on their site and we don't waste any space here. Bandwidth = $$$ while hotlinking is free. Another thing about using a host is, your picture won't last forever. The pic you post here using imageshack will turn into the dreaded red X after some time.

If you directly upload your pics here as an attachment in your post from your computer, they will stay here forever.

So I guess the best thing for DC members is to upload attachments in our posts like maidrite does. That way we know our pics will always be here for good.


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## YT2095 (Feb 12, 2007)

Buck said:
			
		

> What the heck is that, YT?  I can't quite get it.



it`s what I woke up to one morning several years ago, I was drying out some Rocket Fuel, I think something went wrong


----------



## mish (Feb 12, 2007)

​Testing attachment feature

Now, to figure out where, how to resize?

Goodweed, the bikini bird was my avatar some time ago. I have the 'recipe' if your interested


----------



## JDP (Feb 12, 2007)

Hopefully this works





JDP


----------



## JDP (Feb 12, 2007)

Ooopps trying again


----------



## mish (Feb 12, 2007)

What happened? My pics disappeared? 






 Today, 04:34 AM #*49* mish vbmenu_register("postmenu_399320", true); 
Certified Executive Chef
*Profile: *Posts: 3,966






​Testing attachment feature

Now, to figure out where, how to resize?

Goodweed, the bikini bird was my avatar some time ago. I have the 'recipe' if your interested 

_Last edited by mish : Today at 04:43 AM. _


----------



## mish (Feb 12, 2007)

Can't edit.  Okay, I'm going back to Image Shack.

Hey, Mud, curious, how did you resize?  TIA.


----------



## Poutine (Feb 12, 2007)

Here is when I select "thumbnail" size:


----------



## Poutine (Feb 12, 2007)

Here is what happens when I select 800x600 size:





**these selctions are on the imageshack web site ImageShack® - Hosting
this came from the kitchenelf on http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f29/tips-and-tricks-to-posting-creating-links-etc-31590.html


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## redkitty (Feb 12, 2007)

hahaa!  love the bearcat!!!


----------



## mudbug (Feb 12, 2007)

mish said:
			
		

> Can't edit. Okay, I'm going back to Image Shack.
> 
> Hey, Mud, curious, how did you resize? TIA.


 
mish, I did it thru Image Shack - they have a range of size choices.  I was wondering about size too when "just" doing an attachment.  Will have to 'speriment.


----------



## mudbug (Feb 12, 2007)

trying again. daughter drew this several years ago.  she loves our doggies.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 13, 2007)

Ok...I got the ImageShack method....what is the other...and how?


----------



## mish (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks, mud.  That's what I use.


----------



## mudbug (Feb 13, 2007)

love this bird


----------



## mudbug (Feb 13, 2007)

another view, bigger this time


----------



## mudbug (Feb 13, 2007)

The Chrysler Building, NYC

I'm on a roll.........


----------



## crewsk (Feb 13, 2007)

Let me try this out. Here's a couple from right before the New Year. We were spending the weekend with some friends & their nephew came to stay while on leave from the Army. He & hubby decided to make sparkler bombs. The first pic is before lighting & the 2nd is after.


----------



## mudbug (Feb 13, 2007)

How do you get them side by side, crewsk?


----------



## crewsk (Feb 13, 2007)

I have no idea mudbug!  I just uploaded them on here & that's the way they came up.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 13, 2007)

The One and Only.....


----------



## mudbug (Feb 13, 2007)

somehow I knew Uncle Bob was a charmer from a very early age...........


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 13, 2007)

Ta Daaaa!


----------



## mudbug (Feb 13, 2007)

may I have my "A" in citizenship now, Miss Thibodeaux?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 13, 2007)

mudbug said:
			
		

> may I have my "A" in citizenship now, Miss Thibodeaux?


 
Straight A's in Everything!!


----------

